# Coin Operated Train Layouts....



## RustyLynx (Feb 4, 2021)

I remember seeing one of these recenly something. You'd insert 25 cents or something and the trains would go. 

Who else has seen model train layouts like these?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Never. Intersting though.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’ve seen layouts in museums where you press a button, and the train goes around a couple of times, but never coin operated....

Build one for your home layout, and fund your hobby with quarters.....


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I recall a small,coin operated, 5 cents I think, layout in of all places an airport but can't remember where.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I let my friends run my trains for a dollar.....😈


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have heard of them before, but never actually seen one.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, after giving it more thought, ALL layouts are cpin/money operated....unless they were built with absolutely free everything....


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Used to be one at the Red Caboose Motel near the Strasburg RR in PA.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

DavefromMD said:


> Used to be one at the Red Caboose Motel near the Strasburg RR in PA.


Both the train and the beds were coin operated....


----------



## trenes115 (Dec 9, 2011)

There is one in the main hall of Copenhagen Central Station (Denmark). Different coin slots allow one to choose which train to run. There has been a layout in the station for decades but it has been rebuilt or replaced over the years.
Model Train Track | Hovedbanens Shoppingcenter


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Actually, after giving it more thought, ALL layouts are cpin/money operated....unless they were built with absolutely free everything....


In that case, mine is operated with large denomination bills. But at least, with solar power, the electricity to run it is free!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The electricity to run a model railroad is the least expensive aspect.....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I remember 5-6 years ago going to a RR museum somewhere in the Black Hills of SD, but can't remember the town. Anyway, they had an HO layout that had coin-op trains. Got several minutes for a quarter. Was a pretty good layout.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Years ago in the town of Tehachapi CA they had a coin operated layout depicting Tehachapi loop, it was in the front of a restaurant, I think it cost 50 cents to operate, had a two trains on it an SP and a Santa Fe, I first saw it in 1984, last time I saw it was 91 I believe and at that time it was not operating and was in need of refurbishment, one of the trains was derailed and it was sad looking, pretty sure it long gone by now, there was a short article in a magazine back then about it, don't remember which one, somewhere I have some old faded pics I took with my Kodak disc camera


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> I remember 5-6 years ago going to a RR museum somewhere in the Black Hills of SD, but can't remember the town. Anyway, they had an HO layout that had coin-op trains. Got several minutes for a quarter. Was a pretty good layout.


Was it the one at Hill City SD? went there in 2010 decent little museum


----------



## coblesan (Sep 28, 2019)

There are several around Europe that operate on 1 and 2 Euro coins. They are usually in Train Stations or museums in major cities. Fun to look at when traveling.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> The electricity to run a model railroad is the least expensive aspect.....


Don't tell my wife that!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Actually it's a unique way to ensure the train is running when people are interested but not wearing out when no one is looking at it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Don't tell my wife that!


Telling her the electricity is the most expensive won’t help either......


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

This was 40 years ago when I was stationed in Germany, who knows if it's still there. In the Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof (Main Train Station) they had a Euro themed layout with several trains and 2 or 3 different scales, yeah it was a good size glass case. Drop a coin and watch a train run for a few minutes


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

RustyLynx said:


> I remember seeing one of these recenly something. You'd insert 25 cents or something and the trains would go.
> 
> Who else has seen model train layouts like these?


There is one in the Bradley Square Mall in Cleveland, TN
I assume it's still there been: several months since I was last at the Mall.


----------



## elcidnc (Aug 18, 2019)

RustyLynx said:


> I remember seeing one of these recenly something. You'd insert 25 cents or something and the trains would go.
> 
> Who else has seen model train layouts like these?


Saw one in a mall 30 years ago. HO Over and Under figure eight full enclosed with simple scenery, put the money in and it'd do two or three laps.


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

trenes115 said:


> There is one in the main hall of Copenhagen Central Station (Denmark). Different coin slots allow one to choose which train to run. There has been a layout in the station for decades but it has been rebuilt or replaced over the years.
> Model Train Track | Hovedbanens Shoppingcenter


Now that`s cool..🙂


----------

